# Botox and Fillers



## bellbelle (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi
I wonder if anyone can help. I am going to Cyprus, Paphos in a few weeks. I wondered if anyone could recommend a clinic that does botox and fillers?? I feel i would have more time to get it done over there.

Donna


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, my wife knows someone who just did it and they were very impressed. After going to several plastic surgeons in Limassol and Nicosia and having botox done there she also went to a lady called Eleni in Paphos - 26 913 399. (Don't be alarmed that it is a dentists office!) . The woman my wife knows who did it apparently said she didn't have the headaches she had after doing it before and was more pleased with Eleni than the more expensive surgeons. The lady doing it is South African/Cypriot and completed some kind of training and certification in London in order to perform the procedures (and is also a dentist)!!! Hope this helps


----------



## bellbelle (Jun 8, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Yes, my wife knows someone who just did it and they were very impressed. After going to several plastic surgeons in Limassol and Nicosia and having botox done there she also went to a lady called Eleni in Paphos - 26 913 399. (Don't be alarmed that it is a dentists office!) . The woman my wife knows who did it apparently said she didn't have the headaches she had after doing it before and was more pleased with Eleni than the more expensive surgeons. The lady doing it is South African/Cypriot and completed some kind of training and certification in London in order to perform the procedures (and is also a dentist)!!! Hope this helps


Hi
Thank you so much for your reply. Does that particual dentist have a website??

Donna


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, No, I don't think she does. There is not one listed on her card.


----------

